

BART Pulls a Mubarak in San Francisco - thedoctor
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/08/bart-pulls-mubarak-san-francisco

======
ColinWright
In addition to this submission, here are more:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2877771>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2878807>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2879546> <\- Much discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2879772> < 2 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2880028>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2881851> <\- Dead

I'm pretty sure there were more.

